# OMG OMG OMG***added more pics***



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a lot of fun clipping today. I clipped my only foal by my new herdsire for this year, Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. She is Maple Hollows All That N More and is a Bay appy filly!

Here she is before:







And After:





















Also clipped Henry, Maple Hollows Custom Chrome, but only have a hip picture of him since when he is loose he rubs on me like a cat and rolls in my lap so cant get far enough away for a good pic. You have to look closely to see his white and spots since he is such a light silver, I am hoping he will darken up as his hair grows back, he does have some spots that are almost black though. He is a grandson of Monte Carlo too!


----------



## mrsj (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I love your horses, I had a shock when I looked because your filly has such similar markings and colour to the mare I just lost - it is uncanny.

lovely.

xxx


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 7, 2011)

The filly is so cute.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys and mrsj Im sorry to hear you lost your mare!

I got more pictures today too:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

and her best buddy Maple Hollows Echos Rowdy King got clipped today too, he has lots of appy roaning over his hips and up to his shoulders!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I'v been doing some rough clips of some of my foals too. Cann't wait to finish them and get some new pics


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful





fabulous color too


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am absolutely in love with my foals this year!!! And Julie I hope you will post pictures of all of your babies when you get them clipped!


----------



## Shawn-Hester Ranch Appys (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW i LOVE this filly. She is so cute and adorable. She is cutie for sure and her spots PHEW Making me drool.

I love her Mismark as well she reminds me of my Stallion. He is a leopard with a mismark on his right side as well.


----------



## bpotze (Jun 12, 2011)

I love those shots of them with all fours off the ground....Awesome


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, I am pretty excited about the filly, I think she is going to stay here since she is such a cutie and my husband likes her. Hopefully she will have colorful full sibling next year since her dam has been bred back to Monte and hasnt come back into heat. She should also have a few half siblings too next year!


----------



## wingnut (Jun 14, 2011)

Another fabulous APPY!!!


----------

